# Winter Haulage 56K *o yeaaa baby*



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 11, 2008)

This has accumulated since December. 







I also ordered online from MAC this week but my shipment won't be here until the 15th.
I bought:
Chrome Yellow e/s
Eyepopping e/s
Big T e/s
She-Boom! LipGelee






If you have any Q's about a particular item in the picture, feel free to ask. =)


----------



## frocher (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice hauling.


----------



## user79 (Jan 11, 2008)

what pink lipstick is that


----------



## missmacqtr (Jan 11, 2008)

vey nice haul!


----------



## mena22787 (Jan 11, 2008)

nice!  what are the two lip products in the pic?


----------



## Ms. Z (Jan 11, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MissChievous* 

 
_what pink lipstick is that_

 
Yes, I'd like to know too!  What are those palettes on the bottom right of the picture?


Great haul!​


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow what a haul! Enjoy!


----------



## nunu (Jan 11, 2008)

great haul


----------



## n_c (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice haul!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 11, 2008)

The l/s is 3N
The Lipgelee is Lilacrush
And the two shadow palettes are from Hot Topic and they are so pigmented! Only $4/each.


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Jan 11, 2008)

Great haul! I see your "primer" in the top right hand corner......it actually works & the results are amazing!!!


----------



## Miss_M (Jan 12, 2008)

Great haul !!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jan 12, 2008)

Great stuff!


----------



## astronaut (Jan 12, 2008)

Your title scared me!


----------



## User40 (Jan 12, 2008)

Lovely haul. I especially like the l/s. Enjoy!


----------



## newagetomatoz (Jan 13, 2008)

Awesome haul!  I love the pigment colors---so pretty!  And those HIP gel liners are awesome!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_Your title scared me!_

 
lol Why??


----------



## astronaut (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *GlamYOURUs* 

 
_lol Why??_

 
It sounded like you spent $56,000


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jan 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *astronaut* 

 
_It sounded like you spent $56,000_

 
haha! Well, it sure does feel like I spent that much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I actually left out a few things by accident. I also added the names of what I ordered online. My shipment should be coming tomorrow!


----------



## Jot (Jan 15, 2008)

Nice haul x


----------



## lilt2487 (May 23, 2008)

hey i was just wondering where you got all those pigment samples from! they look so pretty!!!!


----------



## User93 (May 23, 2008)

mmm i like those goodies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





can you please tell about the brushes?


----------



## MisaMayah (May 24, 2008)

Nice!!! What's that Soothing care porduct in the top corner?


----------



## COBI (May 24, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_Nice!!! What's that Soothing care porduct in the top corner?_

 
That's the Monistat Chafing Gel that many (including me) use as a substitute for primers such as Smashbox's Photo finish.


----------



## glam8babe (May 24, 2008)

nice haul 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i actually thought u spent 56,000 aswell lol i was like WOAH


----------



## makeupmadb (May 24, 2008)

I know I thought you'd spent 56,000 lol, what does the 56K mean then? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Cute haul.


----------



## TDoll (May 25, 2008)

Nice! I looove the HiP gel liners!! Those 2 colors are so pretty!


----------



## Nails (May 25, 2008)

Hey Moss Scape paint pot buddy! I love that paint pot, its the base for most of my looks!


----------

